# Us Cellular porting?



## moldymonte (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anybody know how I would go about porting ROMs from sprint or Verizon onto a us cellular note ii? I'm thinking its only a different radio file and some configuration changes.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Should be as simple as swapping out a few proprietary files, updating the APN info, and putting the correct build.prop/CSC info in place. If you want to port via smali, that is also fairly simple from my experiences so far.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Go to the teamuscellular forums and the work is done for you...

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warriorpluto (Dec 11, 2011)

Wonder if anyone will find a sim unlock for it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

